# Movie Themes On T-shirts



## Thewebmaster (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi Everyone,
As some of you know i'm about to buy my first heat press and i'm starting out using stock transfers from proworld. A couple of questions are on my mind, is there anyone else that supplies stock transfers? And what about movie themes, I realise there would be copyright issues but is there a way to get hold of movie theme transfers? People i've spoken with so far say if I could print spiderman or ghost rider pics I would sell a ton, well I guess I would but aren't we allowed to do this?
I've seen movie theme t-shirts in second hand stores or at walmart so where do they get them from?
Thanks in advance for any replies, if this has been questioned and answered elsewhere please forgive me and move it as I couldn't find anything on this topic, but then i'm pretty useless finding exactly what I want,lol

Tony


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> And what about movie themes, I realise there would be copyright issues but is there a way to get hold of movie theme transfers? People i've spoken with so far say if I could print spiderman or ghost rider pics I would sell a ton, well I guess I would but aren't we allowed to do this?


No, you can't print movie t-shirts without permission from the studios. It cost a lot of money to buy licensing to be able to print movie t-shirts.



> A couple of questions are on my mind, is there anyone else that supplies stock transfers?


Proworld carries most of the major transfer companies catalogs (like airwaves, wildside, etc)



> I've seen movie theme t-shirts in second hand stores or at walmart so where do they get them from?


They buy them from official licensed sellers for the studios. You can buy movie themed t-shirts already printed at wholesale from places like newworldsales.com. They have already worked out the licensing agreements.


----------



## Thewebmaster (Jun 30, 2006)

Thankyou for the reply Rodney, I think i'll stick with the stock transfers for now then.

Tony


----------



## Brooklyn27713 (Feb 25, 2009)

You may want to check out Art Brands, they also cary stock transfers


----------

